# الصدفة في حياتنا



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2011)

*يا لمحاسن الصدف".. 

 "يا لها من صدفة جميلة"..

 "التقينا بالصدفة..

جملٌ كثيراً ما يتردد صداها في آذاننا و نترك لها الفضل في تحقيق الكثير من امور حياتنا، 
 انها الصدفة قدر ياتي من غير ميعاد و لا سابق انذار وقد تغير من حياة  الإنسان فهناك العديد من الآحداث التي تحدث و لا نستطيع ان نضع لها تفسيراً  فنقول صدفة...!! 
 فحتى تواجدك هنا ربما يكون بمحض الصدفة ، 
 ويقال  ان الكثير والكثير من الابتكارات والاكتشافات في العصور القديمة والعصر  الحديث، لعبت فيها الصدفة الدور الأساسي في ظهورها على يد مجموعة من  العلماء
 ما يجعلنا نتساءل دائما في اذهاننا هل فعلا تؤثر الصدف في حياتنا ؟؟​* 


فكرتى عجبتنى قلت انقلها ​


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا

مسيحياً ... لا يوجد مكان للصدفة ، بل ترتيب إلهي ... 

الفرق بين نيوتن وبيني مثلاً أنه لو سقطت علي التفاحة كنت سأشكر ربنا إللي بعتلي تفاحة  بينما نيوتن استخدم مخّه ليضع لنا قوانين ندرسها نحن ونتغلّب فيها 

قد يعزو البعض أن الصدفة هي من لعبت الدور مع نيوتن ، ولكنّي أرى أن هناك ترتيب لأن يتواجد نيوتن في هذا المكان بالذات 

فهل الصدفة تؤثّر في حياتي؟ لا ...

شكراً على الموضوع ...


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*بصراحة لا اؤمن بالصدف
هناك فرص
شكرا لاثارة الموضوع

*


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا كاندى*

*انا رأيى زى ميتوو فعلا بتبقى ترتيب الهى مش صدفه*

*ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع يا امى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> مسيحياً ... لا يوجد مكان للصدفة ، بل ترتيب إلهي ...
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Heartless قال:


> *بصراحة لا اؤمن بالصدف
> هناك فرص
> شكرا لاثارة الموضوع
> 
> *


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كاندى*
> 
> *انا رأيى زى ميتوو فعلا بتبقى ترتيب الهى مش صدفه*
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى*​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك  كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااائع
> شكرا على الموضوع يا امى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلام سليم جداا

ويؤيد ذلك*


ير  منا لايعلم بأن كثيرا من الاكتشافات الطبية الهامة تم اكتشافها بطريقة  الصدفة وأن بعض هذه الاكتشافات لها دور كبير في المجال الطبي  
 
x-ray : 
في عام 1895 وبينما كان الفيزيائي روتنجن يجري تجاربه على الأشعة المهبطية  لاحظ تألق قطعة ورق مغطاة بسلفات الباريوم نتيجة تعرضها لنوع جديد من  الأشعة أطلق عليها اسم الأشعة المجهولة ( X-ray ) ,وأصبح أول عالم فيزيائي  يحصل على جائزة نوبل على اكتشافه عام 1901 . و التي لا تزال تستخدم في  مجالات واسعة حتى يومنا هذا. 
Penicillin : 
في عام 1928 الكسندر فليمنغ عالم الباكتيريا كان يجهز لقضاء عطلة مع الأسرة  عندما نسي طبق بتري( أحد أنواع مزارع الباكيريا المعروفة ) مفتوحا على  طاولة المخبر وبداخله مزارع لأحد أنواع الجراثيم staphylococci وشاءت  الصدفة أن يكون زملاؤه يجرون تجارب على فطر يدعى Penicillium notatum  فتسللت بعض الأبواغ الفطرية الى الطبق وقامت بانتاج البنسلين والذي منع نمو  الجراثيم في الطبق وكانت النتيجة اكتشاف المضاد الحيوي المعروف بالبنسلين  والذي كان وما يزال له دور كبير في حياة البشرية ، والحصول على جائزة نوبل  للطب عام 1945 . 
Minoxidil : 
وهو الدواء الوحيد المعترف عليه عالميا لعلاج الصلع وتساقط الشعر ، ينتمي  الى حاصرات قنوات البوتاسيوم ، تم اكتشاف تأثيره على نمو الشعر بالصدفة  البحتة ,، فقد كانت الشركة المطورة للمستحضر تهدف الى ايجاد دواء جديد لخفض  الضغط وعند اجراء التجارب الأولية على البشر لوحظ زيادة في نمو الشعر لدى  الأفراد الخاضعين للتجارب فتم تسويقه على هذا الأساس مما أكسب الشركة  المصنعة مليارات الدولارات من الأرباح .

*موضوع جميل جدااا شكراا*​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *كلام سليم جداا
> 
> ويؤيد ذلك*
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااا على الاضافه 

اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بتفق مع العزيز مي تو نستبدل كلمه صدفه بترتيب الهي 
لكن احنا بنعتبره صدفه 
موضوع قيم جدداااااا يا عزيزتي
واحشتني مواضيعك الشيقه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2011)

نحن نعتبرها صدفة ولكن هى تدبير من عند الرب


----------



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مع الراى الى بيقول انها فرص فعلا
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بتفق مع العزيز مي تو نستبدل كلمه صدفه بترتيب الهي
> لكن احنا بنعتبره صدفه
> موضوع قيم جدداااااا يا عزيزتي
> واحشتني مواضيعك الشيقه



ميرسى لزوقك حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى 
​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نحن نعتبرها صدفة ولكن هى تدبير من عند الرب


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

جيلان قال:


> انا مع الراى الى بيقول انها فرص فعلا
> ميرسى يا قمر



شكرااااااااااااااااااا جيجى حبيبتى

نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## omid (19 يناير 2012)

نعم كمسيحي .... الصدفه بنظري هي نقطه الالتقاء المفاجئه 
 قد تكون مفرحه بلقاء الخير بتريب إلاهي 
و شرانيه اغلبها  بترتيب المجرب (الشيطان)
الرب يبارك ...
متمنيا لك احلى 
واجمل الصدف المفرحه

​


----------

